# Secrets or Tips on Lil Coffin Roof



## david-5877 (Mar 14, 2000)

I'm currently working on the Lil Coffin kit and was wondering does anyone have a good secret, tip or solution on installing the roof on the Lil Coffin kit.? Working off an old instruction sheet and it's not clear how it actually fits into the body.


Thanks,


----------

